
Windows Experiences Substantial Market Share Drop as Linux Posts Record Growth - SmoothJazzBuff
http://news.softpedia.com/news/windows-experiences-substantial-market-share-drop-as-linux-posts-record-growth-517588.shtml
======
maxscam
I bet the vast majority of these linux users are using laptops which came with
windows installed though

